# Monster Mashup 2011 - Out now - 34 new tracks, 2 CD's!!



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

It's time again.....
Unleashed from the crypt... THE TEXAS CHAINSAW MASHACRE










2 CD's of monstrous mashups plus exclusive megamixes for halloween. A spine tingling collection of new mashups to chill you to the bone and make your halloween party a howling success!... Includes new tracks from Voicedude, Solcofn, Cheekyboy, DJ Britboy, Divide&Kreate, AplusD, Amoraboy, Budtheweiser, DJ Useo and more plus there are some great new artists on this years disc including an original track by US rappers Sticks Downey.

You can get your copy along with DJ Useo's brand new 13 track halloween EP at the Monster Mashups site.... 

http://www.monstermashups.co.uk

Don't forget we also have the 2004-2010 CD's on the site too. The site is easily the biggest collection of Halloween Mashups ever and we are not the longest running Halloween themed CD series ever!

Here is the full tracklisting for this years disc:

CD1

INTRO
DJ BRITBOY - CORNELIUS ISLAND
DIVIDE & KREATE - THREE MONSTERS
CHEEKYBOY - NO ONE LIVES FOREVER UNINVITED
BUDTHEWEISER - THE TEXAS DUCK SAUCE MASSACRE
VOICEDUDE - MOVES LIKE A DEADMAU5
AMORABOY - DOORSBUSTERS
STICKS DOWNEY - C.H.U.D.
TOTOM - BUFFY THE TOCCATA SLAYER FREAKS OUT
SOLCOFN - DEVIL DONOR
A PLUS D PSYCHO KILLER ON THE DANCEFLOOR
LEEDM101 - DOUGAN’S GHOST
STEFANO ERCOLINO & KATIA SIMIONI - COME TO ME (FRIGHT NIGHT REMIX)
G4GORILLA - BRING FRANKENSTEIN BACK TO MY STREET
VOICEDUDE - STRANGE RUCH TO REGULATE EVIL DEEDS
CHEEKYBOY - LIVING DEAD TEMPER BABY
FROGTHEDAWG - ALABAMA BOOM
DJ USEO - DONT JUST STAND THERE BILLY THE MONSTER
mARKYbOY - THE KILLING MASH


CD2

DR FLAY - HOUSE OF 1000 UNREAL ZOMBIES
STEFANO ERCOLINO - DEEP RED (REMIX)
BINGE MACHINE - ICE CREAMED
STEVE QUINN - JUDAS (THE DEAD MIX)
MR SHADOWCHASER - DUNWICH MASH
FROG THE DAWG - CHICKEN HUNTIN
FETTDOGG - BORG SLIPPY
CHEEKYBOY - OMENS ‘N’ STUFF
STEFANO ERCOLINO - X TERROR SCIENCE (REMIX)
STOOGES HALLOWEEN PROMO
DJ USEO - HALLOWEEN PUMPA
STEFANO ERCOLINO - ADDAMS FAMILY
EL CREEPO FT COUNT SPATULA - HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL
ALAN BLACK - WHATS HE BUILDING
MR SHADOWCHASER - THE SAD FATE OF THE ELIZABETH DANE

As a bonus DJ Useo has put together a brand new 13 track EP of Halloween Mashups. You can also grab a copy of this at the monstermashups site.



Budtheweiser has mixed the whole collection into a 2 hour magamix which you can grab at our official facebook:

MONSTER MASHUP FACEBOOK

If thats not enough, people who have liked us on facebook will also get a new facebook exclusive Cheeky's Halloween Haunt mix for 2011!


Halloweenradio.net are playing lots of the Monster Mashups including Fettdog, Solcofn, Frogthedawg, Mr Fab, Dj Nono and cheekyboy! They play halloween songs 24/7 so worth checking out you can even do requests and there is loads of obscure halloween music on there! (Why not request a monster mashup!!)

http://www.Halloweenradio.net

finally check out the links page for more great halloween links!

Hope you have a happy halloween and enjoy the new 2 CD set!!
The Count :twisted:


----------

